# Velocity RDA!!!



## Mario (22/5/15)

Any vendors planning to bring this in ? and when......
@@RevnLucky7
@@Sir Vape
@@KieranD


----------



## Paulie (22/5/15)

This was just released in the USA for 115$ I doubt any vendors will bring in those ! As for the clones they not made yet there eta for USA 15june btw

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid (3/6/15)

Also really keen to get my hands on one of these bad boys. Bring the clones..


----------



## Sir Vape (3/6/15)

We have a small shipment leaving today or tomorrow. So should be here mid next week I would say.


----------



## PutRid (3/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have a small shipment leaving today or tomorrow. So should be here mid next week I would say.


How many randelas we looking at? Is there a reserve list? If so please put me on


----------



## Sir Vape (3/6/15)

Not sure on pricing but will be good as always  Just waiting on my order to be consolidated and will get numbers in. All items coming in will be up on the pre-order section in the next couple of days. Pop me an email and I'll tell you when it's up.


----------



## Mario (4/6/15)

thanks @Sir Vape cant wait to get my hands on this one....I don't care what the price is ....lol.....I WANT IT!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (8/6/15)

@Sir Vape 
When will we be able to pr-order the Velocity RDA  on your website.


----------



## Sir Vape (8/6/15)

Hey @Mario just waiting on DHL. Will pm you when I get more info on arrival.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 3FVape (19/6/15)

Do you need authentic or clone? We have clone one in stock:
http://www.3fvape.com/search?controller=search&orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=velocity


----------



## Mario (19/6/15)

thanks @Gina 
But im getting it from @Sir Vape


----------



## 3FVape (19/6/15)

Mario said:


> thanks @Gina
> But im getting it from @Sir Vape



It's OK. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

